# Windows7 Handbuch - kostenloser Download



## TALON-ONE (15. Oktober 2009)

Kostenloser Download von  Windows 7 Handbuch (350 Seiten/29 MB) @ Microsoft Press Shop
Download

noch gültig bis 31.10.2009

http://register.microsoft-press.de/images/book.gif


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Oktober 2009)

Wer braucht schon ein Handbuch zu 7^^
Erklärt sich ja eh von selbst. 

EDIT:
Das es zeitlich beschränkt ist find ich aber nicht so toll. Auch wenn ichs jetzt nicht brauch, was machen User die sich 7 in nem Monat zulegen.


----------



## Equilibrium (15. Oktober 2009)

feine Sache!


----------



## TALON-ONE (15. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon ein Handbuch zu 7^^
> Erklärt sich ja eh von selbst.



Es soll Menschen geben, die sowas brauchen...


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Super sache, falss ich es mal brauchen sollte


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich downloade es mal, falls ich es mal brauchen sollte...


----------



## Equilibrium (15. Oktober 2009)

also irgendwie klappt da was nicht. Sobald ich auf Download gehe, bekomme ich immer abgelaufenen Link angezeigt.


----------



## Shady (15. Oktober 2009)

Jop, lad es auch mal.
Super Sache.


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich brauchs nich...
Falls ich ne Frage habe frage ich die die es gedownloadet haben...


----------



## zcei (15. Oktober 2009)

Hehee kostenloses Handbuch 
Bei ner Software für über 100€ eig selbstverständlich.
Hoffe mal dass die beim 7 Kauf auch dabei ist. Aner ist doch ne nette Beigabe für die, die sich die SB holen oder es illegal downloaden 

MfG zcei


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Oktober 2009)

Aber die die es illegal downloaden werden sich auch das Handbuch illegal downloaden....


----------



## Progs-ID (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe es mir direkt gezogen. Find ich gut. 
Obwohl 350 Seiten ausdrucken dann schon übel ist, weil ich am Bildschirm nicht so lange lesen kann.


----------



## Explosiv (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Th3 GhOst (16. Oktober 2009)

Klasse  ^^ dann kann ich auch mal nachschlagen wenn ich was brauche/suche/etc.
Jetzt kann ich mir erstrecht die SB holen ^^
Danke für den Link

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Tamio (16. Oktober 2009)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir direkt gezogen. Find ich gut.
> Obwohl 350 Seiten ausdrucken dann schon übel ist, weil ich am Bildschirm nicht so lange lesen kann.


Mach doch einfach zwei Seiten auf eine dann noch doppelt beruckt schon sind es nur noch 88 doppel Seiten. 


Hab es auch mal geladen


----------



## Rotax (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich brauch kein Handbuch.... für was gibts google...


----------



## St3ps (16. Oktober 2009)

Für kostenlos ist es doch nett. Brauchen werden es erfahrene User eh nicht - idR.

Aber wer es ausdrucken will, hat zu viel Geld, denn für 10,- Euro kriegt man es Portofrei und selber drucken kommt einem selbst bei Billgtinte kaum günstiger und sieht nicht so schön aus.


----------



## PanikGOW (16. Oktober 2009)

Super Sache,Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2009)

Also nichts für ungut - ist nicht böse gemeint - aber...

Ich werde es zwar möglicherweise nicht/kaum brauchen, aber ich (MS-Profi/Compi-Profi seit vielen Jahren) käme *nie* auf die Idee hier zu schreiben "brauche ich nicht"

Feine Sache; kann mich noch gut erinnern wie holperig es war um zu den Büchern für W2000 zu kommen (als Beispiel)


----------



## frame2 (16. Oktober 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also nichts für ungut - ist nicht böse gemeint - aber...
> 
> Ich werde es zwar möglicherweise nicht/kaum brauchen, aber ich (MS-Profi/Compi-Profi seit vielen Jahren) käme *nie* auf die Idee hier zu schreiben "brauche ich nicht"
> 
> Feine Sache; kann mich noch gut erinnern wie holperig es war um zu den Büchern für W2000 zu kommen (als Beispiel)




Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu!! Sag niemals nie!! Ich habe es mir auch mal gegönnt für umesönst!


----------



## TALON-ONE (16. Oktober 2009)

zcei schrieb:


> Hehee kostenloses Handbuch
> Bei ner Software für über 100€ eig selbstverständlich.
> Hoffe mal dass die beim 7 Kauf auch dabei ist. Aner ist doch ne nette Beigabe für die, die sich die SB holen oder es illegal downloaden
> 
> MfG zcei



Eher gedacht, für alle die die SB Version gekauft haben, denn die ist ohne umfangreiches Handbuch. Ich find´s recht gut gemacht und für lau kann man nix falsch machen.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Link. Habe auch die SB-Version und vielleicht kann man das Handbuch mal gebrauchen. Kann auf alle Fälle nicht schaden.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Oktober 2009)

jep für Systembuilder optimal als Nachschlagewerk! 

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## St3ps (16. Oktober 2009)

Aber selbst für 10,- Euro kann man nicht viel falsch machen wenn man ein Handbuch denn braucht, aber so ist es wie gesagt eh besser. 

Man weiß ja nie wofür es gut ist.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich lads gerade mit sagenhaften 20kB/s, EDGE ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. Oktober 2009)

netter Link
Danke,Dir!

Gehört einfach dazu ^^

Grüße ElfenLied77


----------



## Jor-El (16. Oktober 2009)

Jeder Link der PC-Nerds zum lesen bringt ist ein guter Link. Danke


----------



## Progs-ID (16. Oktober 2009)

Tamio schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach zwei Seiten auf eine dann noch doppelt beruckt schon sind es nur noch 88 doppel Seiten.
> 
> 
> Hab es auch mal geladen


Stimmt, danke. Hatte ich auch schon kurz drüber nachgedacht. Muss aber noch schauen, ob ich das wirklich mache.


----------



## DarkMo (16. Oktober 2009)

bei mir kommt auch immer nur "abgelaufener link" :/


----------



## elektrosmog (16. Oktober 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> also irgendwie klappt da was nicht. Sobald ich auf Download gehe, bekomme ich immer abgelaufenen Link angezeigt.


 
Das Problem hatte ich auch, hab es dann einfach 5 min später probiert mit dem link aus der e-mail dann hat`s geklappt?!


----------



## Grav3 (16. Oktober 2009)

das is ja super... doppelt gespart: win7 für 50e und das buch gratis


----------



## HollomaN (16. Oktober 2009)

[x] Ja, ich habe es mir auch downgeloadet.

hab zwar noch nie ein handbuch bei OS gebraucht, aber einem geschenkten gaul.....


----------



## rebel4life (16. Oktober 2009)

Selbst bei mir ging der Download - 28,9MB in 10 Minuten und 26 Sekunden, das ist mal eine Geschindigkeit.


----------



## DarkMo (16. Oktober 2009)

aaah ich dreh gleich durch >< an flashget lags. ohne gezogen und auf anhieb liefs

edit: war schneller da wie ich den post schreiben konnt


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. Oktober 2009)

Grav3 schrieb:


> das is ja super... doppelt gespart: win7 für 50e und das buch gratis



Dieses Windows 7 ist eine Vollversion, von daher ist das Handbuch eh dabei. Also bleibt es bei 1 mal gespart.


----------



## frame2 (16. Oktober 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> Ich brauch kein Handbuch.... für was gibts google...




Nur blöd wenn man keinen zweiten Rechner zur Hand hat um zu Googlen wenn der eigene streikt


----------

